# Heavy Humor



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2005)

I was teaching my karate class this morning at Portland Community College and I was showing a particular bunkai move for the kata Seisan.  I had my  demo partner on the floor in a wrist lock and mentioned I'd hold him there.  He said something to the effect of "Oh, really?"  I told him to go ahead and move.  He did a fast scramble and we were on the floor.  I already knew he was a wrestler.  In about two minutes he had me on my back and was trying to bend me like a flexible magnet.  That's when I cinched in the triangle choke with my legs.  He tapped out.  

Oh, I didn't tell you that I am primarily a karate and modern arnis man.  Oh, I forgot to tell you that I'm 52 and he's 20 years old.  I suppose this shows the truth in the old adage _Old age and treachery_... 
 :ultracool 
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 2, 2005)

HOOAA!


----------



## bignick (Feb 12, 2005)

A week or so ago we were doing some ground work in judo and my instructor usually can't do all that much live anymore (has had multiple surgeries, back problems, cancer, etc..) but he was feeling particularly good so he decided to roll around for awhile with one of the senior students.  My instructor is not even 5'10'' and 49 years old and pretty much has been rebuilt from the ground up.  He was working with a guy around my size, but just a shade smaller, about 6'4'' and easily 280.  How many people have seen a pit bull in human skin?  Cause that's what I saw.  First off the guy's got a grip like a vise and he just latched on to his partner and basically they were each fighting for a choke and I swear, more than one time I saw him wipe the sweat off his face and fix his hair(what's left) while trying to choke this guy out.  Finally the student tapped out and they had went so long he literally couldn't use his arms, they were so tired out from trying to get a choke on and cranking on our instructors gi.  Sensei just gets up and smiles a little.  Me and another instructor told our buddy about sensei taking time to wipe the sweat off and fix his hair.  And he just goes, "Yeah, I've learned to even look what he's doing, cause you'll be doing your best to choke him out and he'll sit there and smile at you, wink, fix his hair, it's the most frustrating thing in the world..."   It was by and far one of the funnier things I've seen in the dojo..


----------

